# Best modding accessories or pc hardware shop at Nehru place or online? any? :/



## prateek (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Guys

I've been in a big headache searching for hardware at my local market or even online but the only thing i get is *nothing*. Somewhere i don't get anything whereas when i do get something, no deals i get. So i would be visiting nehru place tomorrow (first time) and want to know (if) there are any good shops where nice pc accessories range is available (case modding to be specific) at good deals i.e. comparatively low prices from others. 
Also if you know some (trustworthy) good online stores for India then mention them too please.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

checkout theitdepot and primeabgb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2013)

Modding accessories in India are ridiculously expensive. I rely on DIY skills


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

you're right .. DIY LED strip will cost ~250-300 bucks but NZXT "professionally made" one will cost you some 1000 bucks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2013)

1 meter led strip is available for 800 at mdcomputers. In my city, price of LED is Rs 2.5 per led. So, for 700 bucks, I can get 280 LEDs and remaiing 100 bucks for wires and tapes and switches etc. 280 LEDs !!!


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 2, 2013)

it will b a total waste of money....i ordered online sunbeamtech cold cathode lights and bubble lights...it cost me arnd 2k...within one yr it got caput...now i bought blue led strips and it realy looks great...almost 6mnths running without any issue..only 200 bucks..!!now planning to get anew case and mod it with 3 colour changing led lights..!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> it will b a total waste of money....i ordered online sunbeamtech cold cathode lights and bubble lights...it cost me arnd 2k...within one yr it got caput...now i bought blue led strips and it realy looks great...almost 6mnths running without any issue..*only 200 bucks*..!!now planning to get anew case and mod it with 3 colour changing led lights..!!



Where did you got it from?


----------

